# Good-bye Teddy



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

I am so, so sorry. How very heartbreaking. My heart goes out to you. Teddy was beautiful. You must be in shock and your Golden rescue will miss him too. I lost my Luke in August and he also was with me everywhere I went -- we enjoyed hiking too. It's hard. I'll keep you in my prayers as your mourn your sweet Teddy.


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

I am so sorry. How devastating. My thoughts and prayers are with you at this time.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am so very sorry. He was such a beautiful boy. Twenty years ago I evacuated for Hurricane Bret. Went up to Austin to my brothers. I got my two goldens out of the car and turned them free in my brother's back yard to exercise after the 11 hour (tho only 200 miles) drive. Scoote had just turned 5, hiis full brother later litter was almost 4. Scootr was rolling around on his back, kicking his legs in the air--and just fell over dead. It was his heart. No hint of hart problem before his deth. These sudden deaths at such a young age seem so unfai We expect to have 10-12 or moe yers and they are taken from us so young. Again, I am so very sorr, I know how broken your hart is at the moment. You will alwasy miss him, but in tim come to thinking of him with smiles, not tears.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I am so sorry. Four is way too young to have this happen.


----------



## Sholt (Jun 20, 2019)

I am so sorry for your devastating loss. Teddy was such a handsome boy. You are in our prayers.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss of Teddy. 
My thoughts are with you and your family during this difficult time.


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm so sorry for your loss of handsome Teddy. It's so hard when we don't know why these things happen. My thoughts are with you and your family during this difficult time. Keep your good memories and your rescue dog close during this difficult period.


----------



## MushyB (Oct 31, 2018)

Oh my gosh, my heart breaks for you. I'm so, so sorry for your loss. Teddy was a beautiful boy, and it's obvious how much you loved him. I wish I knew more comforting words to help.


----------



## 206076 (Oct 30, 2019)

I am terribly sorry to hear of your loss. I am sure you gave Teddy the best life he could have had and he knew he was loved.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

What absolutely devastating news. My heart goes out to you,


----------



## Jim18655 (Dec 4, 2015)

Thanks for all the kind words - it helps.


----------



## Deborus12 (Nov 5, 2017)

This is heartbreaking. I'm so very sorry …


----------



## Jim18655 (Dec 4, 2015)

Teddy in better times


----------



## Emmet and Murph (Oct 8, 2014)

I feel your pain, I lost my Murphy on Tuesday at 3am, although he was 14 odd it makes it no easier. 2pm he was begging for food lol, 11pm passing bloody and looking as though he was fitting.
Gutted for you but know your not alone, I find writing down the good times allows me to feel as though he won’t be forgotten.

magazine so sorry for you and if you need to chat gimme a bell as I too find it cathartic as a mental health nurse.


----------



## Berna (Jun 14, 2016)

I am so sorry for the sudden loss of your boy... He was a beautiful pup.


----------

